

Ask HN: Rate our startup - eam

Hello Fellow HNers,<p>I'm currently a front-end developer and designer for a new start-up in Australia called Zombal. We just launched our beta version after several months of hard work. It's basically an outsourcing site geared towards scientific work and research. It enables those without the necessary resources to find someone across the globe that does have them.<p>From our website:
<i>Zombal is as a web-based service for putting people with needs in scientific, technical, and industrial research and information activities in touch with people who may be able to assist them. Members of the system will submit tasks or questions (otherwise known as zombs) that other members can bid on if they have the required expertise.</i><p>Any kind of feedback will be greatly appreciated. :)<p>To get a beta invite go to: http://zombal.com/get-invite<p>Thanks!
======
PonyGumbo
It's a really, really neat idea. I think it would be helpful to have an
obvious "How does it work?" link on the home page, though - I started looking
around at the navigation and got sort of distracted by the lingo.

------
eam
Clickable: <http://zombal.com/>

